# sericitizzato



## Indrid Cold

Bongiorno a tutti;
Je suis en train de traduire un rapport d'analyses chimiques relatives à l'étude de la couche picturale d'une fresque. Le texte est assez complexe, et là, je tombe sur un mot dont je trouve la trace dans pas mal de documents en italien mais avec aucune équivalence en français; aucun dictionnaire n'en donne la traduction...

Phrase originale : _Fanno parte dell’aggregato anche granuli di quarzo policristallino di origine metamorfica, rari granuli di k-feldspato fortemente *sericitizzato* 

_Ma traduction : _Les granules de quartz polycristallins d’origine métamorphiques, de rares granules de k-feldspath fortement *sericitizzato* font également partie de l’agrégat

_Je bloque . Quelqu'un peut-il me venir en aide ?

Merci d'avance
Indrid Cold


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Indrid Cold,

Zingarelli 2012:  *Sericìte* - Varietà di mica sfaldabile in piccole lamelle.
Le felspath, le mica et le quartz proviennent de la dégradation du granite. Voir Wikipédia ICI
Il s'agirait donc de "granules de K-feldspath (feldspath de potassium) à forte teneur en mica".
J'espère que cela suffira.


----------



## Indrid Cold

Hey Matoupaschat;
Grazie infinite!

Juste un détail de conjugaison : _*sericitizzato *_se traduirait donc par "_seriticisé " _? Un mot inventé, certes mais tout autant que _sericitizzato_, non ? Acceptable, ou pas ?


----------



## matoupaschat

"Sericitizzazione" est quand même connu du Treccani. Et en cherchant un peu plus, j'ai même trouvé "sériciteux", aussi dans le TLFi . Pffff...


----------



## Indrid Cold

Merci infiniment !


----------

